# Looking for locations for summer camping and fishing trip



## flyfisher502 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, 
I am a student at msu and me and my friends from high school always take a fishing/camping trip to somewhere in the state over the summer, and have been for the past couple of years. We have done the pigeon river state forest twice and once in the the UP. This year we are trying to kick it up a notch and looking for an area to fish and camp for around 5 days that might be a little more secluded or better fishing. Skill level is not an issue and neither is gear, we would prefer places in the greater midwest area and are not opposed to crossing the border, if you can think of anything let me know. I emphasize the fishing part because that is the driving force of what we like to do. Any idea is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A student at 49? Good for you trying for a degree at your age!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Minnesota the boundary waters. A place I have always thought about trying.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Isle Royale. You will get sick of catching pike. Coaster brook trout are an option too.


----------



## flyfisher502 (Aug 17, 2015)

stickman1978 said:


> Minnesota the boundary waters. A place I have always thought about trying.


I've heard amazing things about that place, definitely will be in the discussion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2019)

Just my thoughts - I'd go for the St. Joseph, South Haven, Saugatuck, Holland and Grand Haven area. Again, center yourself amongst the towns and visit each-all within an easy drive. Great beaches, plenty of shopping, activities, lighthouses, maritime museums, fishing..... For more info - use https://travelsites.com/


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

What kind of fishing will you be doing - power boat, rowboat/canoe, stream wading, bank/pier fishing? You’ll get better suited answers if you give us more details.


----------



## flyfisher502 (Aug 17, 2015)

piketroller said:


> What kind of fishing will you be doing - power boat, rowboat/canoe, stream wading, bank/pier fishing? You’ll get better suited answers if you give us more details.


I was trying to leave type of fishing open ended so people could give different locations that might suit a different type of fishing. We will not have access to a boat, but will be able to have multiple canoes and/or kayaks. Wading in streams in rivers is something also we love to do. We are really trying to find a secluded area to camp and fish, ideally we would be able to head into our site and not leave for multiple days.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Two in Michigan might fit. Big Island Wilderness Area and Craig Lake SP.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Algonquin is incredible and closer than some other suggestions. I’ve done it many times and enjoyed it every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Isle Royale, already mentioned, is a bucket list place for a lot of people. Another slightly less remote idea would be to find one of the small islands off the northwest side of Drummond Island that you can canoe to and camp on. Maybe the easiest fishing would be to find some state forest land that butts up to one of mid-Michigan’s great small rivers for summer smallmouth.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

slightly out of country. 
N of chaplaue ontario is Missinabi Provicial park, very remote, rustic campground, something like 150 "outpost" campsite located along the waterway that you boat too and camp. There are also 1000s of local lakes off the logging road you can fish. Pike, Walley, Perch, Lake Trout, White Fish, Bass. Camp permit is $10/day its a whole different experience. PM if you'd like to hear more.
Its about 600 miles north of detroit.

Kipiwa in Quebec is pretty good too. it has both camps you can rent as well as outpost camping. We did a cabin here through Whispering Pine Outfitter. they'll pick you up at the dock and bring you to the main lodge where you can pick up your boat (I brought mine). We stayed in an outpost cabin and not at the main lodge.
about a 10 hour ride from detroit.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Missinabi Provicial park,


Is it paved up to the park?


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

stickman1978 said:


> Is it paved up to the park?


No


----------

